# Three more sleeps :-)



## Lynnz (Jul 28, 2010)

I am all pumped up, have my first Market on Sunday and both super excited and super nervous all at the same time LOL I have energy to do cartwheels at the moment     
A couple more soaps for this market






Fragranced with Brambleberrys divine Black Tea






Fragranced with Sweetcakes J&J dupe babybath


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jul 28, 2010)

Beautiful...your soaps do look dreamy, good name for that one.  Decadent.


----------



## holly99 (Jul 28, 2010)

Lovely as usual!


----------



## emilaid (Jul 29, 2010)

Your soaps are gorgeous!!


----------



## CherryGardenGirl (Jul 29, 2010)

Perfection!  The black tea one looks sooo scrumptious


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm gonna change my screen name to SoapEnvy. 


Erin


----------



## debb (Jul 29, 2010)

Lyn said:
			
		

> I am all pumped up, have my first Market on Sunday and both super excited and super nervous all at the same time LOL I have energy to do cartwheels at the moment
> A couple more soaps for this market
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome!  What did you use to "sprinkle" your soaps with...?


----------



## tespring (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh those are lovely!  Good luck on your sales!


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 29, 2010)

Erin LOL too funny......We will have you posting the same in no time!!!!!!!!
Hey Deb the tea soap has black tea on top and the baby soap has a cosmetic grade glitter on top..............I sooooo love glitter


----------



## cwarren (Jul 29, 2010)

absolutly wonderful


----------



## Hazel (Jul 29, 2010)

Gorgeous! How do you do the swirls?


----------



## NancyRogers (Jul 30, 2010)

Amazing!  I want to live inside your soapy head for a while so I can make these beautiful soaps too.


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jul 30, 2010)

The glitter is absolutely sparkly fun!! What a nice touch!! 

What did you use to get that gorgeous cream/darker cream swirl on Dreamweaver? It's so beautifully elegant!


----------



## heyjude (Jul 30, 2010)

Truly inspirational soaps! Hope you sell out at the market.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Gorgeous!!
Love the baby boy one!!


----------



## mariflo (Aug 2, 2010)

How did it go Lyn? 
I though about you all day yesterday, about how wonderful your display must've been and what great success you must've had with such gorgeous looking soaps


----------



## Lynnz (Aug 2, 2010)

Mariflo your sooooo sweet :0). It was a great day lovely setting facing out onto the water.......outdoor cafe and the stalls were so nice I could have spent all my takings and then some. Forgot my camera which I was disappointed with but Jasmine the organiser has taken photos so I will see if I can get one from her. My stall wasn't in the best spot being in the last row, near the exit so many people were more just on there way out with loaded bags than walking down to visit me    
Well in money terms I did 280.00 worth of sales which I guess isn't to be sneezed at............I know full well I could have done so many more had I had soaps on the table that lured the kids (that can be arranged for next time LOL). The exposure was great and all my buisness cards went in the first half and I was near the end writing my etsy store onto bits of paper for people LOL. So my next venture is October and I am looking forward to it so many great stallholders there  .............Lyn


----------



## Hazel (Aug 2, 2010)

Congratulations!

I'd be thrilled with $280...well, that is if I sold soaps.    But I would think the exposure to the public would be priceless. If you ended up writing your etsy addy on paper, then people must have liked what they saw.

And you've also learned that it would be helpful to display soaps for kids and take more business cards so you'll be ready for the next time.


----------



## mariflo (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh wow, Lyn, I can almost feel your excitement just by reading your post  
I am so very happy for you!!!!
Your October market is going to be a stunner  

mari


----------



## agriffin (Aug 3, 2010)

Congrats!  

Ditto on the kids.  More kids items helps sales.  I think people drag their kids to these shows and they want to reward them by buying something for them.  So if you have some stuff that appeals to the kids, those are sure to sell.  At least in my experience.


----------



## fionab (Aug 3, 2010)

Well done. That's excellent. I'm sure you'll get lots of repeat business.


----------

